# [EVDL] Who makes 3 phase AC induction motors, 20 KW and higher ? DC motor ratings ?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Alternative Energy Guy <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I am looking for an AC induction motor for an EV
> > project. I want
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Alternative Energy Guy wrote:
> > I am looking for an AC induction motor for an EV project. I want
> > something that is 20KW continuous and 150KW or more peak. Who makes
> > these motors?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>As I said in my other post; the motor does not determine the horsepower 
>-- it is the *controller* and *batteries* that determine the horsepower!

Just curious about something. Theoretically, at some point you would
saturate the iron (assuming not ironless motor) so pumping more current in
would do very little. Is there an actual possibility of doing this or just
theoretical?

Fran




-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Who-makes-3-phase-AC-induction-motors%2C-20-KW-and-higher----DC%09motor-ratings---tp15895430p15902259.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> fsabolich wrote:
> 
> > Just curious about something. Theoretically, at some point
> > you would saturate the iron (assuming not ironless motor) so
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > As I said in my other post; the motor does not determine the horsepower
> > -- it is the *controller* and *batteries* that determine the horsepower!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> fsabolich wrote:
> > Theoretically, at some point you would saturate the iron (assuming
> > not ironless motor) so pumping more current in would do very little.
> > Is there an actual possibility of doing this or just theoretical?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> the motor does not determine the horsepower -- it is the *controller*
>> and *batteries* that determine the horsepower!



> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> > that's not entirely true though. otherwise how small a motor could you
> > use... all 3 has to be able to handle the power.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > The motor determines how *long* you can provide a given amount of
> > horsepower.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > The motor determines how *long* you can provide a given amount of
> > horsepower.
> > As an extreme example, consider the little motors used in R/C model
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Aaron Richardson wrote:
> > So, I could connect a Warp9 motor with a zilla2k and hit it with some
> > large amount of current until I reach highway speed before I let off and
> > have a pretty quick car? I guess motor temp (assuming max RPM is not
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Aaron Richardson wrote:
> > I guess motor temp (assuming max RPM is not
> > reached) is the only thing to really worry about when pushing the
> > limits?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Alternative Energy Guy wrote:
> >> I am looking for an AC induction motor for an EV project. I want
> >> something that is 20KW continuous and 150KW or more peak. Who makes
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > That's a *big* motor. The ones from a GM EV1 were about 100 KW peak. AC
> > Propulsion has similar ones, being used in the Tesla and Wrightspeed.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> me2 wrote:
> 
> > The White Zombie is running 1500 amps at 360 volts = 540KW.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> me2 wrote:
> >
> > I need performance. No apologies.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Stockton wrote:
> >
> > me2 wrote:
> >> The White Zombie is running 1500 amps at 360 volts = 540KW.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> me2 wrote:
> 
> > 30 x 7 x 1500 amps = 315 KW.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>Of course there is the back EMF to consider. The motor is only take the
battery voltage minus the back EMF. But then >the motor speed is zero, its
taking the full battery voltage. Thus the broken 9" rear ends.

I'm not exactly sure of what you are trying to say here.

First, a motor at zero RPM (zero back EMF) doesn't have the full battery
voltage across it, it has IR volts across it (I being motor amps and R being
motor resistance). As for the broken rear ends, it is not like he is
closing a contactor that connects the motor to the batteries; he has a
controller that will enforce a current limit.

Fran

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Who-makes-3-phase-AC-induction-motors%2C-20-KW-and-higher----DC%09motor-ratings---tp15895430p15951937.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> fsabolich wrote:
> >
> >>Of course there is the back EMF to consider. The motor is only take the
> battery voltage minus the back EMF. But then >the motor speed is zero, its
> ...


----------

